# Photomatix Discount



## Aeb (Dec 9, 2009)

Those who are buying *Photomatix* may wish to know they can get it with a *15%* discount if they enter a discount code when ordering it.

Go to this site:- here.

Look for the discount code in the text, and enter it when ordering at the vendor's site. 

For a pricey item such as this, the discount is a godsend!

I hope the discount is still valid.

Enjoy!
_*SingaporeGallery.com*_


----------

